# Radar is pinging...



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

I'm going through my emails before work because I'm expecting motorcycles parts through the week and, I want to keep an eye out for them. 
I didn't know BPA Cigar Sales sold motorcycles parts....
Apparently they must because there's a package arriving today from them. Someone's doing the old sneaky deaky  
Figured that if I'm kept in suspense, you all could join me


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

I love those emails. Usually it's something I ordered at 3 in the morning and didn't remember.


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

UBC03 said:


> I love those emails. Usually it's something I ordered at 3 in the morning and didn't remember.


Maybe I sleep ordered? I already can't wait to see my wife's face when the parts start rolling in.... Throw cigars in the mix and, I'm sleeping with the dog.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

poppajon75 said:


> Maybe I sleep ordered? I already can't wait to see my wife's face when the parts start rolling in.... Throw cigars in the mix and, I'm sleeping with the dog.


Let the flogging commence..


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Alright, unless I'm mistaken, I've seen this kind of carnage before.







Anonymous PUFF Bomb note.







Humidor.







Cigars that look like they need smoking. 
This looks to be the work of our friend to the far north @Yukoner. I could always be wrong so, I'll await confirmation. All new to me with the exception of the Ramon Bueso which I happen to really enjoy. 
Whoever you are PUFF bomber this was unexpected and, very kind of you. Thank you for your generosity and, thoughtfulness.


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

SUPERB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ain't being a member of Puff Great.......


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Ranger0282 said:


> SUPERB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ain't being a member of Puff Great.......


Has been since the day I joined.
This reminds me... I've got some work to do in the basement


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Dang nice hit! For a deserving BOTL. And the mystery just adds to the carnage. But I'm thinking we alredy know just what territory that Bomb originated :wink2:.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Kidvegas said:


> Dang nice hit! For a deserving BOTL. And the mystery just adds to the carnage. But I'm thinking we alredy know just what territory that Bomb originated :wink2:.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No confirmation but, I'm investigating.


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Yup. Looks like the work of @Yukoner.


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

Well...I personally don't know @Yukoner very well.....but seems like a Hell Of a Guy to me!.............


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

I've seen something like that before and oh yeah it was when @Yukoner hit me with one of those...... sneaky bastid

Nice hit though now that I see it happen to someone else !


----------



## Yukoner (Sep 22, 2016)




----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

A picture is worth a thousand words. Thank you again @Yukoner. PUFF really is full of the best enablers anyone could hope to be around.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Nice hit


----------

